# Too SOBA meeting - 9 May 2014 - Dark lager/ bock commercial tasting



## earle (4/5/14)

This Friday is the commercial tasting for dark lager and bocks. Normal $5 meeting fee plus $10 tasting fee unless otherwise advised.


----------



## earle (4/5/14)

If anyone is going to Brisbane during the week you might do us a favour and see if you can get a bock for the commercial tasting on Friday night. Even better if they had a couple of different types of bocks. Let us know. Cheers.


----------



## dionysis (6/5/14)

Hey guys,

Myself (Gerad) plus Chappo and Kyle will be attending this.

See ya all there


----------



## earle (6/5/14)

Please add your name so we know how much beer to get.

1. Gerad
2. Chappo
3. Kyle
4. Earle
5.


----------



## benken25 (6/5/14)

Please add your name so we know how much beer to get.

1. Gerad
2. Chappo
3. Kyle
4. Earle
5. Ben


----------



## benken25 (7/5/14)

Please add your name so we know how much beer to get.

1. Gerad
2. Chappo
3. Kyle
4. Earle
5. Ben
6. Will

I got a mate/ brew assistant coming along to check it out


----------



## robv (8/5/14)

Please add your name so we know how much beer to get.

1. Gerad
2. Chappo
3. Kyle
4. Earle
5. Ben
6. Will
7.Rob


----------



## dionysis (8/5/14)

BenKen25 said:


> Please add your name so we know how much beer to get.
> 
> 1. Gerad
> 2. Chappo
> ...


Brew assistants are the rage right now it seems


----------



## earle (15/5/14)

Pete has asked me to pass on his appreciation for our donation. The donation of the meeting fees from last meeting raised $100 for Relay for Life. Cheers everyone


----------

